# L'incredible schieramento di SkyTg24



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

Non è una notizia ma un mio pensiero , lo scrivo subito. 

Per chi possiede Sky sa sicuramente di cosa parlo .. in questi anni sfortunatamente ho sempre avuto la percezione che il Tg in questione tenda sempre a manipolare le notizie per farle passare al pubblico in un determinato modo. 

Ultime battaglie su cui stanno spingendo insistentemente sono : 

*- Renzi è una vittima dei cattivi Comunisti 
- Donald Trump brutto sporco e cattivo. 
- Ius soli cosa buona e giusta 
- Ogni cosa c'entri con il MS5 o sbagliato e/o sporco da evitare come la peste per non parlare della Raggi che ha la scabbia. *

Ora , ne abbiamo già parlato diverse volte ma non sarebbe il caso di fare i giornalisti senza per forza attaccare o difendere una parte politica ? 

Che Sky sia e sarà sempre stata di sinistra è un dato di fatto ma cosi onestamente pare veramente troppo , tra ieri e oggi è un continuo martellamento con sta Oprah e i diritti dei neri e degli immigrati ecc ecc

E che due palle , venite qui al nord in Brianza a vedere come le aziende stanno morendo una dietro l'altra.


----------



## Marilson (9 Gennaio 2018)

SkyTG24 di sinistra? E' l'organo di informazione di un'azienda lollo, tira acqua solo al suo mulino. Qualsiasi linea editoriale che tengano e' da leggersi in questo senso


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è una notizia ma un mio pensiero , lo scrivo subito.
> 
> Per chi possiede Sky sa sicuramente di cosa parlo .. in questi anni sfortunatamente ho sempre avuto la percezione che il Tg in questione tenda sempre a manipolare le notizie per farle passare al pubblico in un determinato modo.
> 
> ...



Per me no. E ho Sky. Per me tutto rientra nel come uno si approccia. Tra l'altro, Murdoch è un'ultra conservatore. Quindi semmai seguirà le linee guida del suo capo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Hai ragione

Anche se la penso come loro


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è una notizia ma un mio pensiero , lo scrivo subito.
> 
> Per chi possiede Sky sa sicuramente di cosa parlo .. in questi anni sfortunatamente ho sempre avuto la percezione che il Tg in questione tenda sempre a manipolare le notizie per farle passare al pubblico in un determinato modo.
> 
> ...


E' utopico pensare di avere una fonte d'informazione che sia del tutto imparziale e tratti le notizie e gli eventi del paese con un distacco quasi scientifico. Diciamo che si tratta di scegliere il meno peggio, e tra tutti i TG credo che SkyTG24 e TG3 siano i migliori.

Nel caso di SKY, ho trovato un pò fuori luogo la polemica che hanno fatto nei confronti di tutti quelli che si stanno lamentando sui sacchetti biodegradabili della frutta a pagamanento. Sono coerenti, visto che loro portano avanti la campagna "Un mare da salvare" ma hanno tirato fuori un servizio qualche giorno fa che era praticamente un'invettiva contro chi polemizza contro la nuova norma in vigore.
Sullo ius soli qualche cavolate l'ho sentita, ma hanno dato spazio anche a chi era contrario.
Su Trump, diciamo che questi non fà molto per non apparire come un clow  un pò difficile ignorarlo a volte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2018)

Sky Tg 24: PD = Sky Sport24: Juve


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky Tg 24: PD = Sky Sport24: Juve


Ecco. Cosa risaputa tra l'altro.


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2018)

Se si potesse fare chiederei di escludere SkyTG24 dall’abbonamento. Ormai fanno una propaganda liberal-progressista-radical shit talmente vergognosa che non riesco a resistere per più di un minuto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se si potesse fare chiederei di escludere SkyTG24 dall’abbonamento. Ormai fanno una propaganda liberal-progressista-radical shit talmente vergognosa che non riesco a resistere per più di un minuto.



Quello intendo


----------



## Igniorante (9 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky Tg 24: PD = Sky Sport24: Juve



In pratica una tv che ama i ladri. 
In qualsiasi ambito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione
> 
> Anche se la penso come loro



Non è una questione di concetto in questo caso ma di come un Tg si schieri apertamente con o contro qualcosa che non trovo corretto


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di concetto in questo caso ma di come un Tg si schieri apertamente con o contro qualcosa che non trovo corretto



Sisi come vedi ti ho dato ragione


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sisi come vedi ti ho dato ragione



Incredibile , di solito ci troviamo d'accordo solo su F e Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile , di solito ci troviamo d'accordo solo su F e Milan



Eh ma perché è quello che mi da fastidio in assoluto è la faziosità, nella quale secondo me a volte sei caduto anche tu magari senza rendertene conto, infatti ho apprezzato molto l'incipit


----------



## Marilson (9 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me no. E ho Sky. Per me tutto rientra nel come uno si approccia. Tra l'altro, Murdoch è un'ultra conservatore. Quindi semmai seguirà le linee guida del suo capo.



esatto.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è una notizia ma un mio pensiero , lo scrivo subito.
> 
> Per chi possiede Sky sa sicuramente di cosa parlo .. in questi anni sfortunatamente ho sempre avuto la percezione che il Tg in questione tenda sempre a manipolare le notizie per farle passare al pubblico in un determinato modo.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto e ti chiedo: noti qualche differenza con i TG della RAI? 
Io no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto e ti chiedo: noti qualche differenza con i TG della RAI?
> Io no.



NO no RAI 1 ridicola e il TG5 / italia 1 peggio ma verso l'altra sponda. 

E' uno schifo totale.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2018)

Marilson ha scritto:


> esatto.



Io sono sicuro che gli juventini vedano Mediaset Premium come ultra milanista, solo perché c'è (c'era) Berlusconi. Per noi invece non è così. Dipende tutto dall'approccio che ho, e se è quello di Lollo, ultra polemico e contro Renzi  ogni cosa può sembrare favorevole a un determinato pensiero


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che gli juventini vedano Mediaset Premium come ultra milanista, solo perché c'è (c'era) Berlusconi. Per noi invece non è così. Dipende tutto dall'approccio che ho, e se è quello di Lollo, ultra polemico e contro Renzi  ogni cosa può sembrare favorevole a un determinato pensiero



Comunque non sono polemico solo con Renzi lo sai , forse ma forse odio di più il nano .


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2018)

Che poi non c'è granchè di sbagliato, Trump a parte.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2018)

fanno anche le battaglia contro la libertà in rete.

Han passato 2 mesi a parlare ogni giorno di You Tube come strumento di propaganda dell'ISIS. Sembra quasi che praticamente You Tube l'abbiano inventato i terroristi.
Evidentemente You Tube dà un po' di fastidio a un magnate delle telecomunicazioni come Murdoch.
Idem le fake news che vengono raccontate come il più grande scandalo del ventunesimo secolo. Come per dire: "non leggete internet e l'informazione indipendente, ma continuate a seguire solo i giornali e i telegiornali di editori multimiliardari che sono tutti in buona fede e danno notizie reali e che non portano solo vantaggi ai loro stessi editori..........."


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ragazzi ora è tutto chiaro :

Sky ha finanziato prima un film e ora una serie Tv di dodici puntate diretta ed interpretata da WALTER VELTRONI


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è una notizia ma un mio pensiero , lo scrivo subito.
> 
> Per chi possiede Sky sa sicuramente di cosa parlo .. in questi anni sfortunatamente ho sempre avuto la percezione che il Tg in questione tenda sempre a manipolare le notizie per farle passare al pubblico in un determinato modo.
> 
> ...



Sempre pensato lo stesso, sono di parte e corrotti. Non dimentichiamo che nei giorni prima del referendum che ha scalzato Renzi scrissero in sovraimpressione e ribadirono più volte che si sarebbe votato in 9 regioni e non in tutta Italia e invitarono solo ospiti che dissero che era inutile andare a votare, come disse anche Napolitano. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Una tg tra i più importanti che diffonde false notizie che influenzano l’elettorato a loro piacimento. Roba da galera, sono manipolazioni, false informazioni studiate che ovviamente in Italia passano impunite. Per non parlare dello s*******mento costante del M5s ma quello lo vediamo su tutte le tv, con la Gruber a capo.Ripeto, roba da galera e da propaganda di regime. E le fake news? L’informazione più fake della storia è proprio questa, guarda a caso sostenuta anche dal PD. Sto Paese è un letamaio che meriterebbe di affondare trascinando con se tutti sti balordi prima di rinascere.
Secondo me non sono di sinistra ma solo mercenari che vanno dietro a chi fornisce mazzette più consistenti, sono vermi senza dignità, gli ideali sono un concetto troppo puro per gente senza dignità come loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2018)

È vero , madonna che palle con sta storia delle Fake news . 

Sono andati avanti MESI a parlare solo di quello sottolineando ogni volta che solo la prima arma del M5S


----------

